
The Problem with Averaging Star Ratings - patmcguire
https://twitter.com/andymangold/status/341327603451441152
======
detaro
Opened the page of the app, and I see a review at the top that starts like
this (I hope quoting it entirely is ok):

> _First, THIS APP IS NOT RELIABLE IN AN EMERGENCY SITUATION. I will elaborate
> below on what 's good about "Tornado" and what's bad about it. I'm a trained
> spotter for the NWS, so I have a phone loaded with weather apps. The bad: At
> least six different services/apps alert me when a weather alert is issued
> for my area. "Tornado" is not only always the last app to alert me, it is
> often delayed by 2 HOURS OR MORE. It also, for no particular reason, sends
> me alerts for warnings that don't affect any of my selected locations._

Now, how many stars would you expect?

Correct, it's 4, because:

> _Tornado is quite educational, enough that I would recommend downloading it
> solely for the purpose of learning about the weather. It has easy-to-read
> articles with corresponding tests so you can discover how much of a weather
> buff you truly are. In summary, I would recommend downloading this app for
> the educational aspect, but be aware that a very key feature--alerting--
> might not be fully operational._

